# New Member to the Forum!



## chadellis78015 (Oct 5, 2015)

What's up everybody? Name's Chad, new to to the forum but been in the gym over 10 years. Came across here and wanted to join the community!


----------



## Riles (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## rook (Oct 6, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------

